
Stash just paid a significant amount of money to get Stash.com - jamesnames
https://jamesnames.com/2020/05/after-112-million-in-funding-stash-acquires-stash-com/
======
jamesnames
After recently raising $112 million, Stash just did a big upgrade to their
domain name. From StashInvest.com to Stash.com. This was likely a 6 or 7
figure purchase.

